# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά > [Φωτογραφική] Αντικατάσταση οθόνης Sony Cybershot DSC-W50

## xl_31

Καλησπέρα. Έχω τη φωτογραφική μηχανή που αναγράφεται στον τίτλο και έσπασε η οθόνη της. Γνωρίζει κανείς που μπορώ να βρω μια για αντικατάσταση; E-bay το αποκλείω επειδή βιάζομαι! 

Η μηχανή φαίνεται πιο κάτω:

----------


## rep

δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως μπορει να ζηταει καποιος απο το FORUM βοηθεια οταν τον λενε a και ειναι απο το a γιατι τοσο μυστικοπαθεια ρε φιλε?

----------


## xl_31

> δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως μπορει να ζηταει καποιος απο το FORUM βοηθεια οταν τον λενε a και ειναι απο το a γιατι τοσο μυστικοπαθεια ρε φιλε?


χαχα! Το είχα βάλει παλιά και δεν το άλλαξα από τότε. Χρήστος το όνομά μου! Θα το αλλάξω αν είναι να με λέτε μυστικοπαθή  :Biggrin:

----------


## rep

το ποιο πιθανο ειναι να την βρεις σε τιμη οσο κανει μια καινουργια 12 mpixel οποτε παρε απο το  e-bay...

----------


## xl_31

Θα πάρω αύριο τηλ στην αντιπροσωπεία και θα τους ρωτήσω. Αν η τιμή είναι απαγορευτική, εννοείται πως πάω e-bay

----------


## xrhstos1978

για βάλε photo μήπως  και έχω.

----------


## xl_31

Την «άνοιξα» αρκετές φορές σήμερα! Επειδή είναι λίγο δύσκολο για τη στιγμή να τη φωτογραφίσω, βρήκα κάποιες στο google.

----------

